
Why the Linux Mint hack is an indicator of a larger problem - onosendai
http://www.techrepublic.com/article/why-the-linux-mint-hack-is-an-indicator-of-a-larger-problem/
======
r3bl
As the user of elementary OS, I do have to disagree on the statement that it
is as vulnerable as Linux Mint.

* It is based solely on LTS Ubuntu versions since the project started.

* It does not override application names like Linux Mint does.

* It does not try to support a whole bunch of other desktop environments (it is stated in article, but still...)

* Its website is open source.

* It does not rely on things such as phpBB. Its official communities are on Google+ and StackExchange and they use Tumblr for their blog, therefore focusing more on the actual OS and not having to worry about supporting these things.

* They don't delay upgrades in any single way.

